# Jensen Jcd3007 Stereo Button Issues?



## Greenofamof4 (Mar 27, 2016)

We have the Jensen JCD3007 stereo in our RS - some of the buttons on the face of the unit seem to be unresponsive (power, mode, eject, skip, etc) yet they work on the remote. Does anyone have experience with this? We can only control the unit fully from the remote, EXCEPT for Eject, which is not on the remote. Bob Marley seems to be stuck in there forever!? We've followed the Reset instructions with no luck.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Sounds like you may need to reset the radio/player. Here is a link to the owners manual : https://www.asaelectronics.com/downloads/dl/file/id/47/jcd3007_owners_manual.pdf

On page 6 it talks about reset the system when "function buttons do not operate". Remember to use a non-metallic pionty thing to reset the button. You don't want to let the smoke out! ullhair:

Good luck!

Leigh


----------



## Suwyma (Jan 13, 2016)

I have the opposite problem with the Jensen - the buttons on the unit work ok, but the remote only works for powering on or off. Volume and everything else is unresponsive. Tried changing out the batteries, and will try to read through the user manual to see if I can find something in there. Thanks Leedek for posting the link to the manual!


----------

